# i need hoses!



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am looking for hoses for my fluval, I was told princess auto, but they don't have the right size... Any where else so I don't have to get it from a LFS...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

have you tried home Depot, Home Hardware or Rona? I'm sure they all should have a decent selection of sizes.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check out NewLine, that area between Surrey and Langley - mental block. You will find anything you want there but has minimum charge.

Also note that Fluval use special fitting so typ. hose may not want or cost too much to adapt. $7.99 or so for a full 10 foot length of original flival with fitting is not that bad. Call KE or Roger's.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Duh, I knew about New line, and completely forgot. my friend works there, I was gonna get stuff to make the python, then I got lazy and a great deal on one...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> I am looking for hoses for my fluval, I was told princess auto, but they don't have the right size... Any where else so I don't have to get it from a LFS...


What size Fluval tubing are you looking for? I have some 105/205 hoses that are BNIB. PM me if interested.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

I have fluval tube but I have a question:

How do you cut them to the right length? I tried to unplug the rubber end but I can't.

Do you cut it and buy those rubber end and fit it? Do you need to apply some glue? I am afraid it might leak because it has thread.

I am sorry for for many questions.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Fansons said:


> I have fluval tube but I have a question:
> 
> How do you cut them to the right length? I tried to unplug the rubber end but I can't.
> 
> ...


As far as I remember, the end with the fixed rubber go to the canister side - do not temper with that. There should be a loose rubber piece that you slip onto the cut end and stays there by friction and goes to your intake pipe and output spray.

If in doubt Google the manual. If you cannot find it, PM me your e-Mail, I can send you one.


----------

